# Lazy puppy



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

We just got a 4 month old standard poodle about 2 weeks ago and we've noticed he's pretty lazy. He enjoys being outside if you're out there with him and play with him. And he'll play for a little bit inside with toys if you initiate and likes to go on walks. But for the most part he just likes to lay around. I just wanted to see if anyone else's dog was/is like this. Everything I had read about poodles before we got him said they were energetic. I know that every dog is different and will behave and act different. Just wanted to see what other people's dogs were like









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sometimes when you get a new puppy that is a little older they can be shy at first in their new home. At 4 months old your dog has memories of the home he just left. So he may be cautious and quiet while he is getting used to his new home, learning the new routine, adjusting to new people, new noises, new smells, new food etc.

I wouldn't judge right away - give him a little more time. I got an older puppy (10 months old) and I think it took her about a month or two before she started to show her true behavior.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

alexis.allen94 said:


> We just got a 4 month old standard poodle about 2 weeks ago and we've noticed he's pretty lazy. He enjoys being outside if you're out there with him and play with him. And he'll play for a little bit inside with toys if you initiate and likes to go on walks. But for the most part he just likes to lay around. I just wanted to see if anyone else's dog was/is like this. Everything I had read about poodles before we got him said they were energetic. I know that every dog is different and will behave and act different. Just wanted to see what other people's dogs were like
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's trade! I have an almost 5 month old mini. She's full of energy and can be a terror! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Enjoy it while it lasts . Either you hit a jackpot and got a REALLY mellow puppy, or his true colours will start to show in a few weeks. . I'm not trying to scare you, but rather their bouncy, prance-y puppy happiness is really cute to watch. 

I'm in the midst of an adolescent dog, and I'm just counting the day that his brain returns


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has always been on the quiet side - he enjoys his activities but lazing around may be his favorite. Enjoy him.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Most of mine has been older and it is quite true, they do not show true personalities until they get used to new surroundings, and them sometimes I say God help me this dog has changed, but I love them either way


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He's very cute! Years ago we got a puppy who was very calm, she seemed to feel fine but I got her wormed and she became quite energetic. Lol!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Do not look a gift horse in the mouth! I would give my right arm if I could get my older standard to lay still for more than a min. Her younger sister is much calmer and much more laid back. You want a dog who is calm in the house. That is the golden ticket.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

Like some have said- he may liven up as he gets more comfortable. Mine will be 4 months on Feb 11 and he is very energetic. After he gets up in the morning he's a little bit more mellow and I love it but it doesn't last too long unfortunately lol!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He may well be a relaxed pup, and still finding his feet. I would make sure he has a thorough vet check though, if you have not already done so, just to be on the safe side and to set your mind at rest.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I say be glad your pup has such a good 'on & off' switch!! My girl came home at 16 weeks and was one of those 'mellow' pups too, and I am so glad she was!! Like others have said, he may be just still adjusting to his new home and might change, but hopefully for you, just a little! LOL!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Sometimes when you get a new puppy that is a little older they can be shy at first in their new home. At 4 months old your dog has memories of the home he just left. So he may be cautious and quiet while he is getting used to his new home, learning the new routine, adjusting to new people, new noises, new smells, new food etc.
> 
> I wouldn't judge right away - give him a little more time. I got an older puppy (10 months old) and I think it took her about a month or two before she started to show her true behavior.


This advice is very accurate. I got Lucky at exactly 16 weeks old. The first trainer we got was a sleazy dude from Bark Busters who called Lucky Lazy. I was unhappy so I fired him. Lucky is almost 11 months old and he is a lot bouncier and way more active. In the beginning he would just hang out at the corner of our sofa and play with his toys. He didn't move around very much and kept to himself. In retrospect he was just scared and was re-adjusting to everything. I would however say that Lucky is definitely on the calmer side and it has been a blessing. He does go nuts every now and then but only outside on the grass. Finally, the trainer's "lazy" comment was wrong about Lucky and he will do anything nowadays as long as you have the right treat.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Your puppy is beautiful and I wouldn't be concerned about him being lazy, but if you haven't had him vet checked yet I would encourage to do so. It sounds like he's engaging with you in play outside and inside, that's a great sign. I'm sure it takes longer for an older pup to adjust to a brand new life and family, but even an eight or nine week old puppy has a period of adjustment away from all they've ever known. Enjoy this time with your puppy, and even if he does turn out to be on the calmer side, he will still be plenty active as he grows.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Awww hes adorable. My pup hugo is similar. He is very mellow in the house and just lounges. However, outside is a different story he has always been very energetic and playful, but only when we are with him (he cant really be out on his own other than potty breaks because we do not have a fenced yard) he has just recently gotten very interested in retrieving and will only now at 8 months old bring us his balls and toys to throw for him. Enjoy it as he is young, the less he energy he has to get into things the better lol

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies! He was vet checked a few days after we got him and had a clean bill of health. He does like to be wherever we are and will follow us around the house. But once he realizes your staying in that room for a while he'll plop down at your feet lol. I guess I'll just have to wait a few more weeks and see if his personality changes any. But I am hoping he stays more on the calm side lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

